# lots of great photos



## silverback (Sep 26, 2010)

our photo competition has now closed, and thanks for the rush at the end to keep us up all night!

all we can say is..........*whoa hot damn!*


Australian Herpetological Symposium


we selected the final cut from well over 1000 entries, and we regret that we could not include more. nonetheless, our short-list ain't that short!


we received entries from Australia, Canada, United States, United Kingdom and several European countries. 

the winning image will be selected from those short-listed entries by our judge, world renowned wildlife photographer, David Northcott.

all credits will be added after the judging process.

we have selected entries from many different styles, wildlife, captive, studio....some with great depth etc

good luck to those which have progressed in the competition, and thanks to all who entered.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 26, 2010)

Some amzing shots there.
My favourite is the croc head pic,


----------



## Kitah (Sep 26, 2010)

I agree, some great shots! I don't much like my chances (fierce competition!!), but I'm pleased that you thought one of my photos was good enough to make the short list!! So thankyou 

How many photos did you guys end up having to sort through/how many entries?


----------



## Kurto (Sep 26, 2010)

Thats a boat load of awesome photo's! Pretty stoked to be short listed, but damn there's a lot of talent there!


----------



## eipper (Sep 26, 2010)

agreed there is some nice shots in there...funny how sponsers and speakers can enter this comp.....conflict of interest????


----------



## ozzieimages (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah gotta agree with you on this Scott, thats not right...


----------



## Adsell (Sep 26, 2010)

I also agree with Scott. I have been looking for a contact number for the organisers but they have no details on their site.
If the organisers are watching i have sent a PM.
Adam


----------



## silverback (Sep 27, 2010)

eipper said:


> ...funny how sponsers (sic) and speakers can enter this comp.....conflict of interest????


 
it is sad that you let such evil thoughts enter your head. our competition, this year and next year is open to anyone bar the company's employees and family members and the judge. we seek only the best photo and cannot deny someone the opportunity to enter the competition, merely because they also are a speaker at the symposium.
congratulations to all entrants, from all around the world. the shortlist is the best group of herp shots we have ever seen. good luck to all those left in the competition, unfortunately there can only be one winner.


----------



## dintony (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow.. I feel sorry for the judge!!! Some fantastic photos in there!!!


----------

